# Favourite Composer by Country



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Since Fugue Meister has done 'Who is the greatest French/Russian/etc composer' threads, I though I might just do a big one with several countries on it.
Please choose only one or two from each country:
England
France
Germany
Austria
Italy
Spain
America
Russia
Czech Republic
Others
(Mine would be Vaughan Williams/Elgar, Saint-Saens, Beethoven/Bach, Mozart, Scarlatti, De Falla, Barber/Williams, Tchaikovsky/Stravinsky, Dvorak, Bartok)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It seems that for me, excepting some earlier music from the 18th century or earlier, I have little or no feeling of connection with works of composers from the British isles, including their 20th century and Contemporary composers.

Other than that, I'm pretty much "all over the map."


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Since Fugue Meister has done 'Who is the greatest French/Russian/etc composer' threads, I though I might just do a big one with several countries on it.
> Please choose only one or two from each country:
> England
> France
> ...


Germany, Italy, Austria, England. Sounds like a soccer game!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"And here we have Beethoven, captain of the German team... Oh no, he can't hear the whistle."


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

at the moment, something like this

england: john foulds or delius
france: maurice ohana (but it's truly a hard choice)
germany: bach
austria: webern
italy: scelsi
spain: de falla
america: alec wilder
russia: stravinsky
holland: matthijs vermeulen
finland: sibelius
norway: fartein valen
poland: szymanowski
hungary: ligeti


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

My favourite American composers are Dvorak, Bartok, Stravinsky and Schoenberg.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brianvds said:


> My favourite American composers are Dvorak, Bartok, Stravinsky and Schoenberg.


One of my favorite late romantic French composers is Chopin.

Stravinsky is one of my favorite Russian composers.
Stravinsky is one of my favorite French composers.
Stravinsky is one of my favorite American composers.

... and my favorite English composer is Georg Friedrich Händel

Yeah, Right

:tiphat: :devil: :tiphat:


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

PetrB said:


> ... and my favorite English composer is Georg Friedrich Händel
> 
> Yeah, Right


Why not? By the way, my favourite Russian composer is Sibelius ...


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Bach was not a German composer, he was a Preussian composer (or from Mecklenburg? ..or Sweden?)


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Was Dietrich Buxtehude a Swedish, German..(oh I mean Preussian  ) or a Danish composer? 
-He was born in Helsingborg. Helsingborg is now a Swedish town but at that time a Danish town. But, he lived the rest of his life in ..Preussia if I recall this correct


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

stevens said:


> Bach was not a German composer, he was a Preussian composer (or from Mecklenburg? ..or Sweden?)


He wass ein _Thuringian!_


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Forgive me for saying that Bach now has me utterly confused. If he could work out where he was from, he could easily work out five-voice fugues.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

PetrB said:


> It seems that for me, excepting some earlier music from the 18th century or earlier, I have little or no feeling of connection with works of composers from the British isles, including their 20th century and Contemporary composers.
> Other than that, I'm pretty much "all over the map."


Dear PetrB, please remind me that whenever I want to launch a "less-than-serious-poll-just-for-the-fun-of-it" thread that I remove you from the mailing list. I'm not talking about those incisive ArtMusic efforts that are dedicated to sorting out once and for all what is "good" and what is "bad" in music and all other human endeavours, but if you don't mind me saying so, you really are a bit of a party pooper. Dig?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^^ They are pointing out that Germany didn't exist as a single, unified country in Bach's lifetime


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Since the question is 'favourite' rather than 'greatest' composers from each country - 

United Kingdom - Frank Bridge and Frederick Delius (does kind of put British music in perspective, though, doesn't it?)
France - Gabriel Fauré and Claude Debussy
Germany - J. S. Bach, W.A. Mozart, Ludwig van B. and Paul Hindemith
Austria - Anton Bruckner, Gustav Mahler, Arnold Schönberg and Anton von Webern
Italy - Ferruccio Busoni, Bruno Maderna
Spain - Isaac Albéniz, Manuel de Falla
America - Charles Ives, Steve Reich
Russia - Modest Mussorgsky, Dmitri Shostakovich (to account for myself here, I don't know much Stravinsky - yet)
Czech Republic - Antonin Dvořák, Bohuslav Martinů

As you see I have insisted on four each from Germany and Austria


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Germany - J. S. Bach,* W.A. Mozart,:devil:* Ludwig van B. and Paul Hindemith
> 
> As you see I have insisted on four each from Germany and Austria


 ... or five from Austria and three from Germany?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Dear PetrB, please remind me that whenever I want to launch a "less-than-serious-poll-just-for-the-fun-of-it" thread that I remove you from the mailing list. I'm not talking about those incisive ArtMusic efforts that are dedicated to sorting out once and for all what is "good" and what is "bad" in music and all other human endeavours, but if you don't mind me saying so, you really are a bit of a party pooper. Dig?


Great at parties, known to be a poll pooper, though. Yeah, I should try and discipline myself to refrain from participation. I keep waiting for a true 'Hide' function on TC... as an aid to the weak such as myself when it comes to polls


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

England: Vaughan Williams
France: Ravel
Germany: Beethoven, Bach
Austria: Mahler, Bruckner
Italy: Busoni, Verdi
Spain: Albeniz
America: Reich, Barber
Russia: Scriabin, Medtner
Czech Republic: Dvorjak, Janacek


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

England: Benjamin Britten, Henry Purcell
France: Debussy, Messiaen (Rameau)
Germany: Brahms, Beethoven
Austria: Mozart, Mahler (Schoenberg)
Italy: Berio, Monteverdi
Spain: Haven't listened to many Spanish composers. De Falla and Albeniez?
America: Reich, Crumb
Russia: Stravinsky, Scriabin (Prokofiev)
Czech Republic: Dvorak, Janacek 
Others/ 
Poland: Chopin, Szymanowski
Japan: Takemitsu, Hosokawa 
Korea: Isang Yun, Unsuk Chin
Hungary: Bartok, Ligeti (Liszt)
Sweden: Pettersson, Kraus
Finland: Sibelius, Rautavarra (I'm not that crazy about Rautavarra but I can't think of much else right now)
Denmark: Nielsen, Per Norgard


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Austria Mahler
Belgium Frank
Norway Grieg
Sweden Atterberg 
Finland Sibelius
Spain Da Falla
France Ravel
Germany R Strauss
Poland Szymanowski 
Russia Shostakovich 
Hungary Bartok
Czech Dvorak
Denmark Nielsen
Italy Puccini 
England Britten


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

England: Britten, Elgar (Tallis)
France: Faure, Satie (Debussy)
Germany: Schumann, Beethoven (Bach)
Austria: Berg, Webern
Czech Republic: Janacek, Dvorak
Italy: Malipiero, D. Scarlatti
'Murica: Ives, Barber
Russia: Stravinsky, Shostakovich
Spain: De Cabezon, Granados
Finland: Sibelius
Netherlands: Josquin
Norway: Grieg
Poland: Chopin
Sweden: Johan Helmich Roman


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

United Kingdom: Elgar
France: Ravel
Germany: Bach, Beethoven
Austria: Bruckner
Italy: Verdi
Spain: Albeniz
United States: Aaron Copland, John Adams
Russia: Shostakovich
Argentina: Piazolla
Hungary: Kodaly
Czech Republic: Dvorak, Janacek


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Fritz Delius, born in England, from German parents of Dutch origins. Ended up in America then France then America again yet loved Norway and was protégé of Edvard Grieg. (and there's much more...)

All his vocal works have versions in English and German, the German version is usually better.

For those who dislike mature Delius but love Grieg, try the early 'Norwegian Suite' (1897):


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

Listed roughly in order of preference for each country; the nationalities of certain composers are naturally going to be a matter of opinion (mine, in this instance, as it is my post!):

England: Purcell, Dowland, W. Lawes, Tallis/Byrd (I tend to prefer the earlier English composers)
France: Messiaen, Vierne, Lully, Marais/Varese
Germany: Beethoven, J.S. Bach, Handel, Buxtehude/Weiss
Austria: Schubert, Haydn (Austrian? German?), Bruckner, Mahler
Italy: Monteverdi, Corelli, Vivaldi, D. Scarlatti/Gesualdo
Spain: Victoria, Rodrigo, Granados, Sor
America: I struggle to think of anyone, really. Ives, perhaps...
Russia: Scriabin, Shosty, Tchaikovsky, Mussorsky/Rachmaninoff
Czech Republic: Janáček, Smetana, Dvořák
Japan: Moroi, Takemitsu


Others:
Norway: Greig
Denmark: Nielsen
Hungary: Lizst, Bartok
Belgium: Franck, Lekeu, Dufay, Desprez
Ireland: Field, O´Carolan
Finland: Sibelius, Crusell 
Poland: Szymanowski, Chopin
Cuba: Brouwer
Mexico: Ponce
Venezuela: Lauro
Brazil: Villa-Lobos, Guarnieri, Gomes
Paraguay: Barrios, Pérez Cardozo
Argentina: Piazzolla, Ginastera

I was just beginning to bethink myself of some Bolivian, Barbadian, Bhutanese, and Brobdingnagian composers whose names I could also mention, then I realised that the endeavour was starting to bore me, so this will do for now.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

england:Britten
france: Berlioz
germany: Wagner
austria: Bruckner
italy: Respighi
Denmark: Langaard
america:Ives
russia: Scriabin
holland: noone
finland: sibelius
Sweden: Petterrsson
poland: Chopin
hungary:Bela Bartok


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> Dear PetrB, please remind me that whenever I want to launch a "less-than-serious-poll-just-for-the-fun-of-it" thread that I remove you from the mailing list. I'm not talking about those incisive ArtMusic efforts that are dedicated to sorting out once and for all what is "good" and what is "bad" in music and all other human endeavours, but if you don't mind me saying so, you really are a bit of a party pooper. Dig?


You're in public here, TH. Public is different from private; you may have noticed that. Here, in public, everyone is always on every "mailing list." And everyone is always invited to every party.

For your private events at your own house, you can be a exclusive as you want. Here? Nope.

Dig?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> You're in public here, TH. Public is different from private; you may have noticed that. Here, in public, everyone is always on every "mailing list." And everyone is always invited to every party.
> 
> For your private events at your own house, you can be a exclusive as you want. Here? Nope.
> 
> Dig?


If memory serves, TC allows groups, a conglomeration of members in consensus as to interest in a particular area or aesthetic-- pretty darned _exclusive_ for TC!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Just to get us back on track...
England: RVW / Malcolm Arnold
France: Ravel
Germany: Wagner
Austria: Mahler
Italy: Respighi
Spain: Gerhard
America: Hovhaness / Copland
Russia: Shostakovich / Prokofiev
Czech Republic: Janacek
Georgia: Khachaturian
Holland: Dopper


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Iceland: Leifs
Norway: Grieg
Sweden: Alfven
Finland: Sibelius
Denmark: Nielsen
Netherlands: Diepenbrock
Belgium: Jongen
France: Ravel
Spain: de Falla
Portugal: de Freitas Branco
UK: Moeran
Ireland: Stanford
Germany: JS Bach
Switzerland: Huber
Liechtenstein: Rheinberger
Austria: Mahler
Italy: Respighi
Poland: Chopin
Czech: Dvorak
Hungary: Liszt
Greece: Skalkottas
Russia: Shostakovich
Estonia: Part
Latvia: Vasks
Lithuania: Balakauskas
Ukraine: Lyatoshynsky
USA: Barber
Mexico: Revueltas
Cuba: Brouwer
Brazil: Villa Lobos
Argentina: Piazzolla
New Zealand: Lilburn
Australia: Sculthorpe
China: Sheng
Japan: Takemitsu
South Africa: Volans


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Josef Rheinberger - Liechtenstein...probably because he had access to the nation's only piano.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

England: Sir Arnold Bax, John Ireland.
France: Jules Massenet & Poulenc.
Germany: Richard Wagner, Robert Schumann.
Austria: Anton Bruckner & Gustav Mahler (and maybe Sauer).
Italy: Giacomo Puccini.
Spain: Federico Mompou, Enrique Granados, Isaac Albeniz.
America: Ives, Creston (and Diamond).
Russia: Glazunov, Tchaikovsky (and Myaskovsky).
Czech Republic: Dvorak, Josef Suk, Janacek, Novak.
Others:
-Latvia: Adolfs Skulte, Janis Ivanovs, Medins.
-Estonia: Tubin, Artur Kapp (and Eller).
-Sweden: Kurt Atterberg & Hugo Alfven.
-Poland: Karlowicz, Franz Xaver Scharwenka.
-Denmark: Nielsen, Langgaard.
-Finland: Sibelius & Melartin.
-Portugal: Joly Braga-Santos.
-Azerbaijan: Fikret Amirov, Karayev.
-Ukraine: Lyatoshynsky, Revutsky, Gliere.
-Hungary: Goldmark, Kodaly, Bartok.
-Georgia: Taktakishvili, Kancheli.
-South America: Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil), Alberto Ginastera (Argentina).


----------

